# Question on a Cabelas Johnny Stewart Caller



## Jign (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm new to the site and have dug up my old electronic cassette caller that I received as a gift years ago. I historically used the unit for crow hunting. I've been unable to locate the charging chord. Any ideas where I can purchase one. Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm, if it has an internal battery it may be fried by now. But you may be able to get a cord from JS or whoever owns them now.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It may have become time for an upgrade to the 21st century. Reminds me of when I had a cassette player in my Volkswagen Rabbit. I used extra long wires to the speakers that I put outside of the vehicle, turned the player on and ran like crazy to my crow blind.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Check this caller out very good price 
https://www.pcsoutdoors.com/Lucky-Duck-Kat-Attakk-Digital-Predator-Call-With-Remote.aspx


----------



## Jign (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. Unit I have is in very good condition. I’ll try and contact JS and see what I can find. Good luck this winter!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Most outdoor-related businesses are quick to take care of their customers nowadays, because of the inherent threat of negative feedback on social media. Typically, they want you to say nice things about them and they usually go out of their way to please.

And, it isn't just firearms or hunting related companies that want to please. I have a pair of ratcheting pruners that I probably abused to the point the ratcheting feature wouldn't hold. Emailed the company and they had me take a photo and send it to them. In return, they not only sent me the repair parts, but included a brand new pair of pruners! And, they are not cheap.

Another example was a Burris binocular I sent back for service after years of ownership as the second owner. They did the repair and then contacted me to ask if they could send me a brand new binocular - and, not like the ones that failed. Their only question was what power magnification I preferred. The new binocular is far better than the original one that had issues. Guess who is their newest fan.

That kind of customer service goes a long way and the smart companies know this.

Keep us informed as to the results and good luck!


----------

